# Disappointing day on the Dyno :(



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

I had high hopes for the power output of my engine going by the specs of it and thought I would get it on the dyno to see if I can try and squeeze out a bit more economy for cruising and also possibly get a bit more power.....but the car produced nowhere near what I was expecting after reading what 2860-5 turbos are capable of making....

The engine was not built under my ownership..it was done in 2008. I do have the paperwork showing the parts purchased and the engine build receipts also.

Dyno graph (flywheel figure): http://i.imgur.com/hIV0A8E.jpg

Current spec of the engine:

Tomei Forged Pistons 87mm 
Tomei Con rods 
Tomei cams 260c 9.15m lift 
Tomei cam pulleys 
Tomei valve springs 
NISMO N1 oil pump 
Nismo Bearings 
Nismo timing belt 
Nismo fuel pump 
Nismo fuel regulator 
Garret 2860-5 ball bearing Turbos 
HKS Actuators 
HKS turbo elbows 
Sard 700cc injectors 
Splitfire coil packs 
Greddy down pipe 
Mocul Oil cooler kit 
Greddy intercooler hard pipe kit 
Oil filter relocation kit 
Blitz Nur spec R 
De cat 
OS Giken twin plate clutch 
Apexi PFC D-jetro 
Greddy Prospec B 

now I am left wondering what I should do to make the most out of these turbos... 

I would appreciate any suggestions

The tuner told me two things I need to sort out:

1) I have a 3 inch catback exhaust system. But one of the gaskets on the decat pipe is slightly smaller than 3inches..maybe 2.5..and he mentioned I should definitely sort that out as that will cause unwanted restriction

2) he says both the O2 sensors are not working because when he turned them on in FcEdit software and watched the AFR on idle, nothing changed and the it continued to rise to between 15-16. Apparently, if both O2 sensors work then pfc will run in closed loop and the afr should automatically drop to ideal level..14.7 or something like that.

Below is an image of my PFC O2 sensor readings...its showing voltage movement on idle and driving...but never hits 1.00 volt, actually never went higher than 0.9volts. Sometimes it did drop to 0.00 volts when I was driving but didnt applying any throttle (coasting downhill)...

http://i.imgur.com/Q48tSI6.jpg

Video of Pfc Sensor check screen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yIN73hi9OM

Could someone advice me if the O2 sensor is indeed faulty...and also what and if there is anything I could do to squeeze a bit more out of my current engine and turbo setup? Maybe fuelling is an issue?

Thanks very much


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

amervyn123 said:


> *.....but the car produced nowhere near what I was expecting after reading what 2860-5 turbos are capable of making....*


What were you hoping to achieve if you find 485bhp a disappointing result amervyn123?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Call me cynical or paranoid, we live in a crazy world, do not take anything for face value. Until you actually crack your engine open you can never be sure what you have in there. 

I was told my engine was an R33 engine, in fact it is not it is an R32 engine with a narrow drive crank. Papers showing what parts are fitted is worthless they could have just put in another less tuned engine with stock or stock ish parts.

I would get someone who knows the Rb26 to look at your issues as it seems like you are not comfortable with what you were told by your tuner who did the rolling road test.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

that was on high boost of 1.5bar. The tuner himself said he is a little disappointed also at the amount of power at that boost level...he would have expected more as he is familiar with these turbos.

I spent ages reading around a couple of threads I found here on these turbos and people's typical setups and what kind of power they made....so i suppose I was expecting atleast 550 at the fly if I am honest. 

I don't think I am being over ambitious (am I?) - my expectation is just based on a number threads/posts I have read on this site before.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Could be a number of reasons, cam timing, fueling, have you carried out a compression test?


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

I carried out a compression test a few months ago at Garage-D and they said compression looks good....I don't know if I should have got more detail from them.
The tuner asked me if I know the compression ration of the engine and unfortunately I don't Probably in the paperwork somewhere but I haven't come across it.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

FRRACER said:


> Call me cynical or paranoid, we live in a crazy world, do not take anything for face value. Until you actually crack your engine open you can never be sure what you have in there.
> 
> I was told my engine was an R33 engine, in fact it is not it is an R32 engine with a narrow drive crank. Papers showing what parts are fitted is worthless they could have just put in another less tuned engine with stock or stock ish parts.
> 
> I would get someone who knows the Rb26 to look at your issues as it seems like you are not comfortable with what you were told by your tuner who did the rolling road test.


+1

have the engine checked to confirm stated specs. if it is what you believe it is, i think you should get more power than that. get it remapped


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

thanks, I think I will have to do that.
RK tuning is the nearest to me and I am considering asking him to inspect the engine thoroughly to confirm what's really inside. With regards to the pistons and rods I suppose these cannot be seen without taking the head off  

The tuner did not do a complete remap....abbey did the original map back in 2008 and I have a chart for that. So this tuner just looked at their map and adjusted the cam timing a tiny bit to be on the aggressive side and also leaned it out just slightly on high boost, nothing more. He said it already looks and running optimal and it would be safer to keep it like this. 

Could anyone advice regarding the O2 sensors also? 

Thanks again


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Are you using a good tuner?

The exhaust will definitely be an issue. Can't see o2 sensors restricting max bhp.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Pistons can be checked through spark plug hole and rods through turbo oil return hole.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Im guessing Romain is your tuner at eurospec? Hes a great guy!


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

i took the car to Eurospec after being suggested by another member on here and they were not very far from me. Ben was quite helpful and explained a few things to me clearly.

The only reason I mentioned O2 is because one of my aims was to sort out the cruise map also so that it could use a little less fuel and this is when he said O2 sensors aren't making a damn difference to the afr so it appears pfc is running in open loop regardless if they are on or off.

Regarding pistons and rods checking..thanks, I wasn't too sure about that.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Romain wasn't there mate, it was Ben ( the owner I think ) who did the tuning today. He is the one who booked me in when I called last week and he dealt with me all afternoon today.


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

it doesnt matter what pistons and rods you have, my engine made with stock internals [email protected], something else is wrong in your car, you should have much more power, last summer i lost 100hp on dyno when my 4wd doesnt work right, transfercase was slipping and dyno cant understund it, your 4wd working right?


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

yep as far as I know it is working fine. I replaced the gearbox and put in an os giken rebuild kit for the twin plate clutch also a few months ago. I can't imagine that it's been done wrong and affecting the power output. I am also certain that the nismo fuel pump is capable of supporting higher power.

I need a proper diagnosis as to what the heck is limiting it...500hp at 1bar?? At 1 bar my car made around 400 or just under...


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

my setup was very similar as yours, except: little bit smaller turbos: t517z 8cm, different outlets: r34gtr, milder IN cam: 252/9.15, 87mm stock pistons and stock rods. exhaust was same size and same fuel system except nismo 600cc injectors what i got. 1.5bar it made 565hp/[email protected], and that was pretty much max for those turbos.

can intercooler be an issue?? i have greddy 100mm. put bigger gasket on your exhaust and check cam timing..


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

bloody hell....thats brilliant with your setup. so with mine it should make way more than what it did


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi you could be blowing the spark out. Even if you have split fire coils , are the plugs gaped and good ?


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi
I changed the spark plugs about 2 months ago. I put in NGK model BKR8EIX ones after reading on a few threads that this is one of plugs people commonly use.
I believe they come already gaped....


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

That's a lot of boost for not much power. 

With -5's mapped at abbey I made 430 hub or 500 fly at 1.4b from a link g4. Ditch that old fc and invest into a new age ecu if your having problems with it, there actually really cheap considering what they can do. Iv got 2 boost maps amd launch control, ditched the mafs and O2 sensors and runs better than it ever did before


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Fuel pumps. What fuel pumps do you have? If it isn't an 044 then don't bother.

FC tuning would be my next stop


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I ran my old r32 on a dyno dynamics.

2.65cc, stage 1 cams, ported head, 660cc injectors, power fc mapped at 1.2 bar on garrett -5 turbos




that was 460 rwhp, how much did you make at the wheels ? 


at 1.5 bar -5s id expect even a stock motor to make over 500 crank hp, I have a stock rb26 on -7s that made 450 crank hp at 1.2 bar of boost.


I would suggest from your dyno plot your turbos are possibly -7s or similar as you make full boost at 4200 rpm, my -5s made full boost at 4700 rpm. 

and 485 crank hp at 1.5 bar would be about right for -7s.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

GTRSTILL said:


> Fuel pumps. What fuel pumps do you have? If it isn't an 044 then don't bother.
> 
> FC tuning would be my next stop


if it isn't an 044 don't bother with what ?

ive run a nismo fuel pump at 570 hp without issues, it would run my 660cc injectors flat out without any pressure drop. 

my dyno dynamics run above was on nismo pump hard wired so constant 14v


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Have you tried adjusting the cams? 
I too would be very disappointed if your turbos really are -5.


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

The reason I ask about the plugs is the mapper took fuel out of you're map , so it was running rich, this could be because the spark was not doing it's job. I always gap plugs as they are not at the optimal setting .


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

UKPAISLEY said:


> The reason I ask about the plugs is the mapper took fuel out of you're map , so it was running rich, this could be because the spark was not doing it's job. I always gap plugs as they are not at the optimal setting .


He told me it was running a little rich on high boost and he can lean it out just a bit and it shouldn't be a problem. But he also said that leaving it as it is perfectly fine also. So i asked him if he can lean it out a little from 11 to around 11.5 i think and he did that.

I am not sure what the standard gap for the BKR8EIX plugs are..cannot remember. I thought most who use these plugs just fit them straight in.
Cheers


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Scooby_Slayer, you have provided some very valuable information. Thanks!

My rb26 head has not been ported like your one, but other than that it appears to be the same spec as the one you have shown your dyno plot for. What you said regarding 2860-7 turbos makes sense and I went out a little earlier and tried to check the turbos. It was a nightmare to try and read anything written on the front of the turbo...so i felt around with my fingers and the front of it seems to look like this:










After some googling, it appears 2860-7s look like this? :










Note: I am comparing what's written around the outside - "M24..." etc etc

Does that mean I do have 2860-5s or is that not a good enough comparison to find out what I really have?

I am completely lost.

Thanks for your help so far


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Brains said:


> Have you tried adjusting the cams?
> I too would be very disappointed if your turbos really are -5.


I am glad that I am not the only one who would feel this way with my current setup (if indeed those are the turbos I have)

I was planning to change my timing belt some time soon and you have given me a thought..maybe I should look to see if the cam gears teeth are aligned to the marker or have been advanced/retarded slightly....


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

GTRSTILL said:


> Fuel pumps. What fuel pumps do you have? If it isn't an 044 then don't bother.
> 
> FC tuning would be my next stop


I dont want to start another tuner argument, but FC tuning is definitely not the next top.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

My wheel power output graph with the AFR readings:

http://i.imgur.com/vWZybEP.jpg


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

I am not even considering taking it to another tuner just yet - need to figure out what the heck is going on with my engine setup....


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

You are correct power should be better if that is your spec.
The important bits are 
2860-5s @1.5 bar using a profec B and Power FC with tomei cams and stock head

When mine had a n RB26 it had almost exactly that spec with an Fcon 

Over 500 at the hubs - roughly +70 for flywheel figure



Incedently 565 isnt close to maxing out 5s . They will produce over 600 for sure with the right engine and set up.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Very impressive mate. As you can imagine,this only adds to my disappointment....500 at the hubs would keep me happy for ages and that is exactly what my target was.

I have the dyno plot from abbey also which was done in 2008 and that says 443..which I assume is at the hubs..?

I am beginning to think more and more that I might have 2860-7's rather than -5's...either that...or something isn't right with my cam timing or even my drivetrain....


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

RSVFOUR said:


> You are correct power should be better if that is your spec.
> The important bits are
> 2860-5s @1.5 bar using a profec B and Power FC with tomei cams and stock head
> 
> ...


was that done in rwd or awd though ? the hub and wheel figures are in no way comparable. rwd add 35, awd add 70 that's my opinion anyways from my own studies.

also there is no correction method used, was it a cold day, a hot day ?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

amervyn123 said:


> Very impressive mate. As you can imagine,this only adds to my disappointment....500 at the hubs would keep me happy for ages and that is exactly what my target was.
> 
> I have the dyno plot from abbey also which was done in 2008 and that says 443..which I assume is at the hubs..?
> 
> I am beginning to think more and more that I might have 2860-7's rather than -5's...either that...or something isn't right with my cam timing or even my drivetrain....



if your car was mapped at the rear hubs on dynapack and made 443 hp that is no way comparable to your dyno dynamics wheel figure imo, but add 35hp for rwd hubs to crank = 478 hp which is about what you've just made on the dynapack at the crank 

or if it was done at all 4 hubs add 70 hp = 513 crank hp


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

understand it a bit better now. thanks.

did you manage to look at that post I added on page 2 regarding the turbos? 
going from what you have stated, I am really starting to think that maybe my turbos are -7s but I don't know how I could be sure.....I assume just by looking at any writing on the housing isn't a good enough indication?

cheers


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

amervyn123 said:


> understand it a bit better now. thanks.
> 
> did you manage to look at that post I added on page 2 regarding the turbos?
> going from what you have stated, I am really starting to think that maybe my turbos are -7s but I don't know how I could be sure.....I assume just by looking at any writing on the housing isn't a good enough indication?
> ...


ive had -5s and got -7s now on an r32 gtr but ive never studied the comp housings to see any differences.

you will likely need the serial number to check tthem


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

I am starting to think that I will have to remove the turbos to be absolutely sure what spec they are...dohhh!!!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

its seems -7s have a 0.42 a/r comp housing

http://www.turbobygarrett.com/turbobygarrett/turbocharger#spcification-tab

sidescroll to gt2860r 1

and -5s have a 0.60 a/r comp housing

http://www.turbobygarrett.com/turbobygarrett/turbocharger#spcification-tab

sidescroll to gt2860r 2


the tabs wont load page for some reason


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

thanks. so it's a turbo out job then it seems....I can't think of anyway to confirm the model with it in place, hard to do anything with all that pipework in the way


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

scooby_slayer, based on the pfc screen and the vid on first page....would you say my O2 sensors are fine or would I need to replace them. It never cycled between 0.1 and 1.0 volt when on idle but usually just stayed fixed and when being driven, it fluctuated slightly. Is that right? I thought it is supposed to move up and down even on idle...?

cheers


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

amervyn123 said:


> scooby_slayer, based on the pfc screen and the vid on first page....would you say my O2 sensors are fine or would I need to replace them. It never cycled between 0.1 and 1.0 volt when on idle but usually just stayed fixed and when being driven, it fluctuated slightly. Is that right? I thought it is supposed to move up and down even on idle...?
> 
> cheers



I don't know mate, I remember monitoring it on my old r32 on pfc but it was years ago I cant remember.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

ok, that's fine..thank you


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Each to their own bud. Steve was great for me. Pulled 620hp of my 2510s before the fuel pump got hot and maxed. The choice was 044 or the hard wire thing.

Over the years I would say that injectors and pumps were more often than not the bottle neck.

Surely there are only so many variables. Fuel, boost, spark, timing? Bar of course failures



D-Ranged said:


> I dont want to start another tuner argument, but FC tuning is definitely not the next top.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

My car made 593 bhp and 546 lbs ft at the wheels on '5's although I have a rb28. This was dynoed on mgt's hub dyno, = approx 663 bhp at fly and 616 lbs ft of torque


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

scoooby slayer said:


> was that done in rwd or awd though ? the hub and wheel figures are in no way comparable. rwd add 35, awd add 70 that's my opinion anyways from my own studies.
> 
> also there is no correction method used, was it a cold day, a hot day ?


You cant run a stagea in rwd so it was awd so as we said about +70 which was what abbey said as well.

This was also confirmed by on few other dyno days. I got figures ranging from 560 to 602 - Thats of course different days with different dynos so different numbers . And the last figure I am not claiming for one minute.

My dyno is particually relevant to the original poster as it was done at the same place by the same guy and the spec coincidentally is the same except I had greddy induction and an fcon not power FC. Whatever correction used there is 60 bhp difference so I would say he has a problem or possibly 7s.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

bloooodddy hellll, really good numbers there, then again it's an rb28.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

RSVFOUR, I am starting to doubt the spec of my turbo more and more and more than anything else I think I should really confirm those....as if they are -7s then my power figures might look about right...

If I do have -5s, then I am lost for ideas as to what to do next lol


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Eurospecs dyno is very harsh, race a car of a dyno pack at the same power and watch will happen.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have -7s and the way the peak boost tapers off suggests those are the turbo you have or a problem such as a leak.

Power about right for -7s too.

Mark


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

markM3 said:


> I have -7s and the way the peak boost tapers off suggests those are the turbo you have or a problem such as a leak.
> 
> Power about right for -7s too.
> 
> Mark


thanks...you mentioned leak, what do you mean exactly? maybe I could give it a check if I know what to look for.....

boost leak test was done yesterday before going on the dyno and it was all fine.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, meant boost leak.

I reckon you have -7s.

There is a dyno day on the Easter Saturday (see meetings & events section). I and a few others will be putting their gtr's on the same day, same dyno, so may be worth popping along and sticking yours on for comparison.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes I think I might do that just to be curious....depending on location of course


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

after digging through the paperwork once again, I finally found the Nengun invoice for the turbo....

HKS GT-SS turbos - part number: 11004-AN002

HKS - Turbo Kit - GT-SS - GTR - Nengun Performance

So finally...do you all think my power figure is on par with the turbos I have fitted?

It would really put my mind at rest if that is the case...

Thanks


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

amervyn123 said:


> after digging through the paperwork once again, I finally found the Nengun invoice for the turbo....
> 
> HKS GT-SS turbos - part number: 11004-AN002
> 
> ...


theres your answer right there mate they are basically hks version of garrett -7 turbos. 
my current r32 gtr is a completely stock motor with -7 turbos on it and makes 450 flywheel hp at 1.2 bar, I thought it would be the turbos mate as I said earlier


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

Saw this on YouTube although doesn't show full spec of car but surely that Kw figure equates to around 450atw??

Nissan Skyline GTR 0-220 kmh HKS GTSS turbos - YouTube


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Scooby_slayer, now I feel a whole lot better... atleast I seem to have found a solid reason why the power output wasn't as I expected. when I looked at turbos it was clearly written on them "Garrett "...I suppose hks uses Garrett's housing... 

so I am guessing my car would Max out at around 500 at the fly if I resolve the exhaust gasket restriction issue...

guess it's time to remove these turbos and try and swap them on here for -5s 

cheers mate


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

regarding the video... yeah it equates to around 420 I think and running less boost than me also... but then again don't know exact specs... if it's stock engine then it's shockingly good compared to mine... 

wish I knew what my compression ratio was...


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

amervyn123 said:


> Scooby_slayer, now I feel a whole lot better... atleast I seem to have found a solid reason why the power output wasn't as I expected. when I looked at turbos it was clearly written on them "Garrett "...I suppose hks uses Garrett's housing...
> 
> so I am guessing my car would Max out at around 500 at the fly if I resolve the exhaust gasket restriction issue...
> 
> ...



your motor is bang on the money imo, I wouldn't change anything trying to get more from your current turbos it will just be ££££ for next to no gain imo. 

heres my plot at rear hubs 1.2 bar of boost





-5s will definatley make more power I much prefer the simplicity of a single though, if it was me and staying twins and upgradeing id be considering either a pair of gtx2860r turbos conversion or a pair of efr 6258 conversion, unless you can get some -5s at a good price.


heres the efr turbos kit

http://www.full-race.com/store/efr-turbo-kit/nissan-rb26dett-efr-twin-turbo-kit-1.html


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Get your name down, should only take you about 30 mins to get to the meet point, be good to see you.



amervyn123 said:


> Yes I think I might do that just to be curious....depending on location of course


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

scoooby slayer said:


> theres your answer right there mate they are basically hks version of garrett -7 turbos.
> my current r32 gtr is a completely stock motor with -7 turbos on it and makes 450 flywheel hp at 1.2 bar, I thought it would be the turbos mate as I said earlier


GTSS are closest to -9s:

GT-R Turbos


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

The -7 are rated to 500ps so the power you have made seems about right.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Maybe a touch low for gtss, but, as I have -7s tuned for response rather than power, if you make say, 30 bhp more than mine, you know you'''re about right.

Come to the dyno day matey.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep, I will come down and look forward to seeing everyone's cars there.

Knowing that mine are GT-SS items, my power figure still seems a tad bit low in comparison to stated specs....but anyway, I would be curious to see what it produces at SRR....

Need to change my timing belt and ancillaries before then...doh!


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

scoooby slayer said:


> your motor is bang on the money imo, I wouldn't change anything trying to get more from your current turbos it will just be ££££ for next to no gain imo.
> .......
> -5s will definatley make more power I much prefer the simplicity of a single though, if it was me and staying twins and upgradeing id be considering either a pair of gtx2860r turbos conversion or a pair of efr 6258 conversion, unless you can get some -5s at a good price.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for all the useful info and for pointing me in the right direction to check my damn turbos 

I don't think I will be doing any upgrades to the engine just yet and I feel fairly confident now that it's running fine and making a good amount of power. Might check/tweak the cam timing if necessary...

I have already started looking into the above mentioned turbos 

:clap::thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I wouldn't get to hung up about it mate, the link above suggests they are rated to 560hp for the pair but to get that out of them will take a very well specced engine imo.

I had a t51r spl on a hks 3.4 stroker 2jz engine rated to 1000ps the head was heavily ported with hks 272 cams and at 2.1 bar of boost it only made 818 crank hp max ! 
it would of needed e85 or race fuel to get anywhere near 1000 hp. 

-5s are rated to 720 hp but actually getting that out of them would take a very trick motor imo and race fuel.


and as for your exhaust restriction I wouldn't worry much about that at your power level, I have a 3" down pipe, decat and 3.5" system on my r33 single turbo and at 1.7 bar dropping to 1.5 bar I made this hub power at all 4 hubs




and to back up that dyno plot I have also recorded 0 - 100 mph in 7.2 seconds and 30 - 130 mph in 9.76 seconds


I know my exhaust isnt that restrictive as on the exact same exhaust but with a smaller turbine housing my engine was maxxing out at 552 hub hp, changed from a 0.84 to a 1.06 turbine housing and jumped straight up to 655 hub hp at the same boost ! the exhaust may be restrictive now I don't know but it definitely wasn't at 550 hub hp.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

That's one hell of a power curve and I think it will take me a long time before I get to that level.

I understand regarding the exhaust and I am not out to make major exhaust changes. But I am not keen on leaving one of the gaskets which measures 2.5inches on an otherwise 3inch exhaust. I am sure that must cause uneven and turbulent flow.....it probably won't affect the performance much, but at least I would feel better knowing stuff is done right 

I have already started looking into the EFR 6258 and GTX2860R turbos....rather expensive I must say. I might just stick with looking for a pair of -5s or might just stop wasting time and go for a single lol....garage whifbitz S366 single kit looks very attractive indeed 

Garage Whifbitz 500-900BHP Skyline RB25/26 Single Turbo Kit - Garage Whifbitz

thanks for all the advice so far, I am much more informed now than I was before.


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

He isn't running lean so fuel is not an issue, you are down on hp, I would have gone back to basics. Start at a low 1.2 boost , set cam and ignition up again.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

I think before I go for another mapping session, I am going to get my hands on a pair of -5s if possible.

Starting the mapping again with your suggestions with my current setup might improve it but probably not by a massive amount and certainly not up to the 600bhp+ target I was hoping for as these turbos just cannot push any more from what I have read - unless I am mistaken


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

UKPAISLEY said:


> He isn't running lean so fuel is not an issue, you are down on hp, I would have gone back to basics. Start at a low 1.2 boost , set cam and ignition up again.


how can you say hes down on hp ? 

just because the turbos can flow 560 hp doesn't mean every engine will make that.


a prime example is a 2jz that has just been mapped, the motor is bone stock inside but with a efr 7670 640hp turbo on it and a custom inlet

BorgWarner EFR 7670 Turbo - Full-Race.com

on the dyno the motor will simply make no more than 475 hp no matter how much boost they run


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

amervyn123 said:


> I think before I go for another mapping session, I am going to get my hands on a pair of -5s if possible.
> 
> Starting the mapping again with your suggestions with my current setup might improve it but probably not by a massive amount and certainly not up to the 600bhp+ target I was hoping for as these turbos just cannot push any more from what I have read - unless I am mistaken



Have a word with Ron at rk tunning he can do a good deal on -5, not worth going second hand as there's 2 turbos to go wrong so you want the warrantee really. The gtx versions would be a lot better but quite expensive. cr turbos could fit some nice billet wheels to the -5 turbos what will be worth doing and not a ball breaker


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep, RK tuning is my next stop. I will be speaking to Ron tomorrow...I need my O2 sensors properly checked also and will be asking him about the -5s....

If he doesn't want my GT-SS ones, then I will have to put them up on here and see what kind of interest it gets


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

amervyn123 said:


> Yep, RK tuning is my next stop. I will be speaking to Ron tomorrow...I need my O2 sensors properly checked also and will be asking him about the -5s....
> 
> If he doesn't want my GT-SS ones, then I will have to put them up on here and see what kind of interest it gets



they will sell easy mate especially being hks turbos they cost a lot more new than the garrett equivelant. just remember changing upto the -5s will cost you some response in exchange for the extra power up top, you will easily pass 500 hp though :thumbsup:


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

I am willing to sacrifice some response for more top end power....as long as the lag isn't as bad as a big single. A few hundred rpm later response is fine by me 

Got really upset a few weeks ago when a turbo'd civic overtook me on the motorway while I was on high boost cos all that time I thought I had -5s ...

I can't be having civics pissing over my gtr lol

But in all seriousness though, I need to sort out my O2 sensors as my cruising map is using more fuel than it needs to (especially since a Europe trip is planned in the summer)... and then see what RK can do for me for the turbos...unless someone on here has a nice set of -5s they want to get rid of...


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Single is the only way to go mate, if you want to dispose of a turbocharged Civic! :thumbsup:


----------



## TeCko (Mar 15, 2012)

My r33 gtr with Standard Engine , just 260 tomei poncams and exhaust System made 520 hp at the fly at 1,2 Bar with 2860-5.
Of course the fueling is also modified and i have Filters and a hardpipe Kit but i think These are numbers you can expect from These Turbos.
Everyone told me they are laggy at These Power and boost Levels but i think they are Fine Even with now a 100 cell cat is installed. Cost me around 300 rpm response.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

or you could put 5s on a worked 2.8.............

Mind you when I have the cash ( or should that be more cash) I will be seriously looking at a single set up like NATS


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Natbrat300 said:


> Single is the only way to go mate, if you want to dispose of a turbocharged Civic! :thumbsup:


After reading your build thread I had my eyes set on either a Precission 6266 or 6466 OR a BW S364...but then I came across this:

Garage Whifbitz 500-900BHP Skyline RB25/26 Single Turbo Kit - Garage Whifbitz

And funny enough when driving in north london on evening, another 33 gtr passed me by and eventually caught up with him, pulled over and had a chat. Turns out its his car on the dyno shown on the page link above 

It sounded really nice and had that t51r-like jet engine noise too :clap:

So now..if i did want to go single, I don't know if to stick to 6266 or try this whifbitz package...I suppose cost-wise both are about the same for the whole setup.

decisions..decisions...decision.... :nervous:


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

RSVFOUR said:


> or you could put 5s on a worked 2.8.............
> 
> Mind you when I have the cash ( or should that be more cash) I will be seriously looking at a single set up like NATS


I agree, Nat's car has a pretty desirable setup!

it's all about the funds at this stage...


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Smartdj said:


> That's a lot of boost for not much power.
> 
> With -5's mapped at abbey I made 430 hub or 500 fly at 1.4b from a link g4. Ditch that old fc and invest into a new age ecu if your having problems with it, there actually really cheap considering what they can do. Iv got 2 boost maps amd launch control, ditched the mafs and O2 sensors and runs better than it ever did before


Only 430 at the hubs? I'm moving onto -5s next from my GTSS set up and they made 465 at the hubs (was 502 before I changed the exhaust system) . Was hoping for a good 40+ hp at the hubs with the -5s  What cams are you running if you don't mind me asking? (Sorry for butting in on your post amervyn123)


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

amervyn123 said:


> After reading your build thread I had my eyes set on either a Precission 6266 or 6466 OR a BW S364...but then I came across this:
> 
> Garage Whifbitz 500-900BHP Skyline RB25/26 Single Turbo Kit - Garage Whifbitz
> 
> ...



A precision with spool better than a a bw s300 they are more comparable to the efr series. The whiff bitz kits are very nice if I was doing it again I would buy a full-race kit


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Only 430 at the hubs? I'm moving onto -5s next from my GTSS set up and they made 465 at the hubs (was 502 before I changed the exhaust system) . Was hoping for a good 40+ hp at the hubs with the -5s  What cams are you running if you don't mind me asking? (Sorry for butting in on your post amervyn123)


you made 465 at the hubs with GTSS?? 
on an RB26?


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

amervyn123 said:


> you made 465 at the hubs with GTSS??
> on an RB26?


Sorry should have mentioned it's an RB28, but wouldn't have thought that would make a massive difference in overall hp. When it was a 2.6 it made around 562 at the fly (with old unrestrictive exhaust). Only difference was the torque increased when I had it stroked to a 2.8.


----------



## LongRat (Apr 9, 2012)

For comparison:
My car (R32) made 413HP at the rear hubs on MGT's dyno a few weeks ago. I'm running GTSS too at 1.2 bar. Standard internals, Nur spec exhaust, PFC, Nismo 550cc injectors, DW300 fuel pump direct wired.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

interesting indeed. the only thing I can think of that might be restrictive in my setup would be the fact that I replaced my previous nurspec to a quieter invidia system.... also maybe your fuel pump hard wired is possibly flowing better?... no idea... and of course variation in dynos... 

can't think of any other reason why we have vastly different in numbers.... 

removed one of the intake pipes today to the front turbo... and there seems to be a slight bits of oil deposits all around the inside of the pipe work... not dripping or anything.. but when I rub my fingers on the inside I do pick up some oil residue on my fingers.. 

not sure if this is normal or not...?


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

amervyn123 said:


> interesting indeed. the only thing I can think of that might be restrictive in my setup would be the fact that I replaced my previous nurspec to a quieter invidia system.... also maybe your fuel pump hard wired is possibly flowing better?... no idea... and of course variation in dynos...
> 
> can't think of any other reason why we have vastly different in numbers....
> 
> ...


Mine was built and mapped at Abbey (Dynapack dyno).

Last time I checked my intake pipes/AFM's I found some oil too but that was before the rebuild, haven't checked since but couldn't imagine it being a problem to be honest.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

My stock internal r33 with gtss turbos made 470hp at the hubs at 1.3bar
With a link ecu so that should approx 550hp at the fly
600cc tomei injectors


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

ah well... I have a pfc d-jet and I am quite certain with a link mine would produce better numbers.... 

don't really want to fork out a huge sum of money for it at the moment though.

u made almost 100hp more than me at the hubs


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

samgtr said:


> My stock internal r33 with gtss turbos made 470hp at the hubs at 1.3bar
> With a link ecu so that should approx 550hp at the fly
> 600cc tomei injectors


Nice smooth looking curve there. Bet that drives nice, hoping to upgrade to a Link ECU soon too.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

a quick comparison of 2.6 with 5s and tomei cams and fcom and step two 2.8 also with 5s but a link

the torque difference is pretty obvious

scale isnt spot on as I hd to merge the two graphs but the 2,8 made 560 ft lbs with a nice curve unfortunately it maxed out the 700 injectors so dont have peak bhp. (yet)


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

RSVFOUR said:


> a quick comparison of 2.6 with 5s and tomei cams and fcom and step two 2.8 also with 5s but a link
> 
> the torque difference is pretty obvious
> 
> scale isnt spot on as I hd to merge the two graphs but the 2,8 made 560 ft lbs with a nice curve unfortunately it maxed out the 700 injectors so dont have peak bhp. (yet)


Just out of interest, what exhaust system were you using for each of these? Nice figures by the way!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

samgtr said:


> My stock internal r33 with gtss turbos made 470hp at the hubs at 1.3bar
> With a link ecu so that should approx 550hp at the fly
> 600cc tomei injectors



that's done real well that has 540 crank hp :thumbsup: . did you build the engine or buy the car with engine fitted ? maybe has a few mods you don't know about ?


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Wouldn't a stock engine have higher compression than forged meaning it will make higher power at lower boost?


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, i bought the car with the engine in it and was told its stock,
but i do know that it is a replacement engine and not the original.

Yeah the car now goes and feel fantastic, very responsive, i wanted minimal turbo lag


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> Wouldn't a stock engine have higher compression than forged meaning it will make higher power at lower boost?


maybe dan I don't know, my r32 has forged pistons but I don't know comp ratio, ive just checked the engine build paperwork I have je 87mm pistons


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> Wouldn't a stock engine have higher compression than forged meaning it will make higher power at lower boost?


Being f
orged has nothing to with the piston design and c/ratio just the materials .


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Just out of interest, what exhaust system were you using for each of these? Nice figures by the way!


With the rb26 i had a custom 80mm system which just had a rear box. It was just too loud with the 2.8 so had an hks hi power silent sytems fitted. Bigger bore had but an extra box as had a center box as well.
Downpipes remained the same big bore - HKS i think.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

RSVFOUR said:


> Being f
> orged has nothing to with the piston design and c/ratio just the materials .


I no that, what I mean is forged are normally lower compression meaning the need more boost


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

RSVFOUR said:


> With the rb26 i had a custom 80mm system which just had a rear box. It was just too loud with the 2.8 so had an hks hi power silent sytems fitted. Bigger bore had but an extra box as had a center box as well.
> Downpipes remained the same big bore - HKS i think.


I had a stupidly loud exhaust too with just a rear box, way too loud but helped make good power. Glad I went down the silent route now, just want more power though


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

I had a blitz nurspec r before...swapped it about a month ago for an invidia. the blitz was stupidly loud and sounded mean as hell....and i am sure my car made a bit more power with it on than my current invidia. this one is really bloody quiet lol

probably lost some power in the process also....my GTSS turbos might be coming up for sale soon


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

amervyn123 said:


> I had a blitz nurspec r before...swapped it about a month ago for an invidia. the blitz was stupidly loud and sounded mean as hell....and i am sure my car made a bit more power with it on than my current invidia. this one is really bloody quiet lol
> 
> probably lost some power in the process also....my GTSS turbos might be coming up for sale soon


Did you not get your car remapped after changing exhausts?


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

hmmm......well I took it to the dyno last friday with the current exhaust as per this thread and it didn't go through a complete remap...the tuner just tweaked the map as he said that was sufficient since the map already looks good.

I assume that would be sufficient for an exhaust change...


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

amervyn123 said:


> hmmm......well I took it to the dyno last friday with the current exhaust as per this thread and it didn't go through a complete remap...the tuner just tweaked the map as he said that was sufficient since the map already looks good.
> 
> I assume that would be sufficient for an exhaust change...


That could be a possible reason as to your dissapointing dyno figure?? 

When I swapped from my straight through exhaust to my 'Silent' type I was advised to get a remap done because of the change in back pressure. Not sure if this was just tweaked but it was a couple hours of dyno time I'm sure.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

I understand what you are saying...I went to the dyno expecting a full remap and that's how i booked in my car.

but after having looked at the map i was told it doesn't need a complete new map and it just requires 1 hour on the dyno.....so i didn't argue with the man and just trusted him to do it properly


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Just looked over the graph again, they seemed to have done that run in 3rd gear.. Normally I have seen it done in 4th gear giving 1.00 . Not sure how much of a difference that can make..


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> Just looked over the graph again, they seemed to have done that run in 3rd gear.. Normally I have seen it done in 4th gear giving 1.00 . Not sure how much of a difference that can make..



which plot are you looking at the mgt one above or earlier pages plot ?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

This:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> This:



ah I see, im 99% sure it will effect it on a dd, I cant remember which way though ?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

after a quick look I found this


http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...YJTjteixcFrFuQ8Uw&sig2=GchgwIZQJDsYAUZYblorNQ


if its correct 3rd gear yielded 26.1 more whp than 4th gear


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

So if that is true he should be even more disappointed? Most paces do 4th gear run.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

my Abbey plot from 2007 when the engine was built (by SP Autos) for a comparison with the above plot :


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

amervyn123 said:


> my Abbey plot from 2007 when the engine was built (by SP Autos) for a comparison with the above plot :
> 
> View attachment 42650



there not that far apart abbey plot is approx 507.5 flywheel hp, dyno dynamics 485.1 flywheel hp.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

We did the compression test, that all showed ok variation of about 5 psi from cyl 1 to cyl 6or 148-153psi.

Under hard acceleration the car did not feel like a 500bhp car, more close to around 450-460. Having been in Sams 500bhp R32 the acceleration was more violent.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Power wise it is very similar to Sam's 32. Maybe the mapping makes it feel slower or the extra weight?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

it can feel slower if there isn't as big of a spike of boost which will then make less torque so less pinned in the seat low down rpm, but if it holds boost better higher in the rev range it will make more hp, my r35 doesn't feel as quick as my old supra but it is quicker, a lot quicker, for the same reason it has boost sustained at 1.4 bar in the midrange to limit torque but then rises to 1.6 bar uptop and makes monumental hp where the revs then stay while shifting through the gears.



I used to run a 1.7 bar spike in my old r32 on -5s and it had a proper kick in the back felt very fast but boost then peatered off to 1.3 bar due to injector duty which made the car feel faster than it was, it was a quick car but not as quick as it felt if you get what I mean.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep Scooby. Difficult to go by 'feel' - needs to be measured properly with v box or similar.

Even a noisy car can make you think it's faster than a quiet one.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Are you still disappointed Buster?


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

lol, hell no!. I'm a much happier buster with 580hp now :runaway: :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Post up your before and after graphs up would be good to see them side by side


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

yeah sure. I need to find them


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You almost gained 100bhp and 90 ft/lb that is some gain!!


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

What did you do in the end? New Turbos?

I have GT-SS in a standard engine and am a little underwhelmed compared to the last car I have to admit, but want a solid base everywhere else before I think about power next year.

EDIT: Oh yes, forgot you got -5s in your project thread!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

My first ride in the car I was left feeling underwhelmed. But the difference then to now is day and night. Few key strategic changes have transformed the car. Very mild mannered on the road and balastic when provoked.


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, what was it?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

FRRACER said:


> My first ride in the car I was left feeling underwhelmed. But the difference then to now is day and night. Few key strategic changes have transformed the car. Very mild mannered on the road and balastic when provoked.




Key strategic changes....? Did you remove the carpet from under the accelerator pedal?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Sprinkled some magic dust! :chuckle:


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Less boost and more ignition ?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Changed from GT-ss to -5 turbos


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Intetrsting ' I map mine this Thursday on standrard engine with -5. I want 400 whp on 95 ron.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Turbos are just part of it. 76mm HPI outlets were added as too a bigger diameter down pipe and of course a good map. Improvement to response came through a 9.1kg twin plate clutch and a carbon propshaft. For the road you really don't need anymore power in this car.

Few more tricks planned for end of this year to bring power just over 600bhp with out sacrificing torque.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Need some videos of this


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

as Mark correctly pointed out, the main change was from GTSS to -5 turbos. I started this thread initially under the assumption that I had -5s based on the advert when I bought the car, so I thought I could get more power from it with a dyno session at Eurospec. Needless to say I was disappointed and eventually realised I had GTSS turbos so went onto changing all of that.

Essential spec at the moment is:
Rebuilt engine (I believe during 2007) with Tomei rods/pistons and nismo bearing
Tomei Poncams Type B with Tomei adjustable cam gears
Dayco timing belt
N1 water pump and oil pump
tomei oil sump baffle
Sard 740cc injectors and nismo FPR
2860-5 turbos
Standard garrett actuators
HPI outlets
HKS downpipe into decat Invidia RS*R exhaust
PowerFC D-Jetro
Supertec supplied lightweight clutch/flywheel assembly
Supertec supplied carbon propshaft

Got it mapped by Greg at Protuner. It made 578 at 1.4bar. 

I should have slapped on a pair of HKS actuators and gone up on the boost, but I was more than happy with what the engine made 

No more power upgrades for the time being as it is scarily quick already and the response is very addictive and I'm not tired of it yet. 

Urgently need to refresh my suspension and brakes and sort out the rust issues. Hopefully will be visiting Zealous this weekend :clap: 

Next engine mods will be (early next year):
Tomei Procams 10.25, 264 duration ( i think )
Mines Cam Baffles
HKS actuators
HKS chamber kit to get rid of the TwinTurbo pipe 
Maybe a Nismo breather kit if funds allow it as I like its setup and I hate filling the cabin with fumes 
HKS FCON Vpro and a remap.

Progress on the car is very slow to be honest but it is slowing getting better by the month. 

I did take a few vids, i need to edit them and will post them up in the coming days


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You forgot Bosch 1000cc NZefi injectors 

Cams will be 260 duration and solid Tomei lifters. Roll on next year!!


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

oh yeah lol....what he said ^^^ :chuckle:

although...1000c might be overkill for my -5s !


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Drop sub boy an email he's in the forum

Nissan RB 1000cc/min Top Feed Direct Fit Fuel Injector Kit - NZEFI - Performance Tuning and Development


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

I run these EV14 1000's from NZefi, night and day difference over the old style low impedance injectors.

Silky smooth power delivery at low IDC, well worth the investment!.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

keithmac said:


> I run these EV14 1000's from NZefi, night and day difference over the old style low impedance injectors.
> 
> Silky smooth power delivery at low IDC, well worth the investment!.


Good to hear haven't fitted mine yet - at 445 GBP delivered including import / tax charges cheaper than anything you can get in UK


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

R33 GTR said:


> Good to hear haven't fitted mine yet - at 445 GBP delivered including import / tax charges cheaper than anything you can get in UK


 that is cheap for 1000c injectors at this size and spec. 
after reading the info on their site, it seems the 1000cc are the only Bosch ones for RB and at high impedance, it's a no brainer I guess. might have to grab these soon at some point....


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Best thing is they are unmodified/ unmolested and a direct Bosch built injector.


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Are these Bosch injectors a plug-and-play fitment with the OEM injector harness? Or do they come with tails?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Plug and play just need to remove the ballast and mod the pins.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Last week we tuned 2x R34 GT-R's and 1x R32 GT-R's, all three of them had the new Bosch 1000cc injectors fitted, one had factory turbos, one had -7s and one had -5s......the tuner commented that even though they are over twice as big as the factory injectors, they were easier to tune than the standard factory ones!

We have seen just about all petrol injectors available on the market.......and these are easily our favourite at the moment.


----------



## Dan Parker (May 17, 2012)

Sub Boy said:


> Last week we tuned 2x R34 GT-R's and 1x R32 GT-R's, all three of them had the new Bosch 1000cc injectors fitted, one had factory turbos, one had -7s and one had -5s......the tuner commented that even though they are over twice as big as the factory injectors, they were easier to tune than the standard factory ones!
> 
> We have seen just about all petrol injectors available on the market.......and these are easily our favourite at the moment.


Better than ASNU?


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

ASNU are reworked, arnt they?! So id say yes....


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Unmolested direct from Bosch everytime for me..


----------



## Starbuck (Mar 4, 2010)

I had my GTR on the dyno last week with Abbey Motorsports and I'm a little disappointed with the numbers my engine produced. I have a 2.8 litre HKS stroker kit with Garrett 2860 -5 turbos and Tomei 260° cams. I'm no specialist in reading dyno plots, but if the spec of my engine is as mentioned above, those numbers are way to low imho. 459 Hp at the hubs at 1.4 bar.  Please take a look at the dyno graph and tell me what you think. Cheers.


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

What fuel ?


----------



## Starbuck (Mar 4, 2010)

98 octane super unleaded and I talked to Mark from Abbey and he confirmed me the dyno run was done at 1.2 bar boost.


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Thats not that low , probably about 495 FWHP. Its just on the safe side.


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Surely something wrong with the torque figure - 1613 lb ft seems too high?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Divide that figure by 4 I think.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

- that is pretty low.. Did they say why it might be like that? - mine makes 470 at the hubs at 1.3 bar with those turbo's on that dyno.


----------



## Starbuck (Mar 4, 2010)

It made 459bhp at the hubs at 1.2bar boost with 392lbft of torque. Going to do another dyno run at 1.5bar with 97 octane BP Ultimate (same as 98oct in Luxembourg) and see how it goes. Like someone on here said, you can never be sure what's inside your engine until you crack it open.


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

V power fuel would be better if u can find it?


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

1.5 Bar should see 570 or so with a little tickle on the ignition and fuel quality.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

My car made 593 wbhp and 546lbs ft with 2530 turbo'd, '5 equivalent, 2.8 stroker, so it seems low.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

That's really good going David. Who did the map RB Motorsport?


----------

